# MWorx vs. MAX26



## niermem2 (10. März 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin momentan dabei das nächste Bike für meine Tochter (120cm bei 51cm SL) aufzubauen. Hierzu habe ich schon diverse Teile rumliegen. Zum beispiel einen 24" Laufradsatz, eine Starr Gabel (Alieexpress), eine alte XT Kurbel zum kürzen, Lenker + Vorbau, diverse Bremsen aus denen man noch was basteln kann und noch ein paar Kleinteile. 
Ich möchte einen Rahmen verwenden den ich mit den 24" Laufrädern und dann auch mit 26" Laufrädern (auch vorhanden) aufbauen kann. Hierzu habe ich mal den MWorx Rahmen und den Max26 Rahmen von Vpace ausgedeutet. Beide sind Preislich ok, habe aber bei dem Vpace noch keine Erfahrungen mit 24" Laufrädern gefunden.

Gibt es sinnvolle alternativen?
Gibt es Vorteile/Nachteile von einem Rahmen über den anderen außer die knapp 100€ Mehrkosten?

Danke Schon mal


----------



## LockeTirol (11. März 2020)

Der VPACE Rahmen ist leichter und hat meines Wissens ein tieferes Tretlager. Das müsste bei 24" Laufrädern berücksichtigt werden. Der MWORKS ist wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ein Kompromiss für beide Laufradgrößen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (11. März 2020)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Der MWORKS ist wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ein Kompromiss für beide Laufradgrößen.



Mworx  ist auf 26“ Laufräder optimiert und bietet auch die Möglichkeit 24“ Laufräder zu verwenden.


----------



## LockeTirol (11. März 2020)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Mworx  ist auf 26“ Laufräder optimiert und bietet auch die Möglichkeit 24“ Laufräder zu verwenden.


Sorry


----------



## HomeTown (7. Mai 2020)

Mein Sohnemann hat zur Zeit eine Schrittlänge von 62cm bei 1,30m Körpergröße (7,5 Jahre).
Da müsste man beim Mworx direkt auf 26" gehen, oder? Zur Zeit ist er mit einem 8kg 20" Stevens unterwegs.
@LemonLipstick & @LockeTirol Bis zu welcher Körpergröße "halten" Max 26 und Mworx 26?


----------



## LemonLipstick (7. Mai 2020)

Das Mworx bei 130cm definitiv schon mit 26”Laufräder aufbauen, fahrbar ist der Rahmen sehr gut bis 145cm.


----------



## HomeTown (7. Mai 2020)

Ja, ich bin schon fast zu spät dran. Hätte ich schon übern Winter machen sollen.... :-(


----------



## LockeTirol (7. Mai 2020)

Meiner Erfahrung nach decken die Bikes ca. 15cm Größenwachstum ab. Also ganz ähnlich zum MWorx.


----------

